# Check VOOPOO Drag 2 platinum & Drag mini platinum



## VOOPOO (18/3/19)

Can you see the shiny Platinum shell?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

@ARYANTO @Hooked @Chanelr 

Must say the Platinum @VOOPOO Drag looks sleek and classy with that mirror finnish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (18/3/19)

@hot.chillie35 @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Martin Narainsamy 

I think this is a beautiful dual battery mod! Gorgeous finishes and a nice form factor

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/3/19)

@lesvaches @Stosta @Friep 

Would love this @VOOPOO Platinum Drag 2 especially the Mini. The new design with the rounded edges and the shiny platinum body makes this mod stand out and look super classy! 

Gimme Gimme Gimme!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/3/19)

@RainstormZA @Raindance @MrGSmokeFree 
The drag 2 platinum finish looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/3/19)

@Elmien @RainstormZA @Constantbester 

The Voopoo drag mini really looks nice and shiny. If I have one I can put some lipstick on without the need to look for a mirror

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/3/19)

Why did everyone think this was a competition and started tagging everyone ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> @Elmien @RainstormZA @Constantbester
> 
> The Voopoo drag mini really looks nice and shiny. If I have one I can put some lipstick on without the need to look for a mirror


Lol now @Jean claude Vaaldamme that's the definition of a Drag 2 Queen on Prom Night

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (18/3/19)

@Seemo.wm @Shatter @Tashy 

The Platinum finish looks fantastic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Why did everyone think this was a competition and started tagging everyone ?



They edited the original post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Can you see the shiny Platinum shell?



@VOOPOO The original post has been edited?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Why did everyone think this was a competition and started tagging everyone ?



Initially it was a contest, now it has been changed/edited..lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] any way to see the original post text?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/19)

@RainstormZA , @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @Puff the Magic Dragon 

I like the The Eiffel Tower one only kidding. So I reckon this was a competition and now it's not. 

So if it turns back to the competition you must choose one for me because they all look awesome.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Safz_b (18/3/19)

@Vapessa @JurgensSt @Amir 
Looks lovely doesnt it gimme gimme gimme pleeeeeaaaseeee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)

@VOOPOO Platinum Drag 2, the 1ST on the left is making me drool...
@Cor 
@Elmien 
@Raindance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (18/3/19)

Absolute stunner... Used the drag 2 for a week and had the paint not been an issue it would be a no brainer mod!

@Nadim_Paruk @Hooked @JB1987

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JB1987 (18/3/19)

The finish on the @VOOPOO looks perfect now, shiny mod to pair with a shiny tank!

@Moey_Ismail @M.Adhir @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/3/19)

Platinum Drag 2 @VOOPOO .. Awesome looking mods, absolutely stunning! 

@Resistance
@Largo 
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 2


----------

